# O Atlantico e as alterações do clima.



## madmario (2 Jun 2015 às 23:01)

Peço desculpa se este nao for o local mais indicado para o post mas aqui vai.

Pelo que percebo este é o mano do ELNino mas no Atlantico ?

http://www.iflscience.com/environment/atlantic-entering-cool-phase-will-change-world-s-weather


----------

